# Some interesting custom bikes. Post yours...



## Sped Man (May 28, 2013)

I like a man that is prepared.









Grandpa's bike:





How wide can we go:





The grocery getter:





Here is one way to cut the grass:


----------



## Sped Man (May 28, 2013)

Yes, a monster bike: I would have loved to see that bike do the upcoming turn. 





American version:


----------



## Sped Man (May 28, 2013)

Southwest custom bicycle: I have got to get me one of these!


----------



## Sped Man (May 28, 2013)

I guess the monowheel bike didn't come out in the 90s. Someone had the same idea a lot earlier.


----------



## sam (May 29, 2013)

at the san Antonio Wild Dawgs Bicycle show



I call it the Cresent Racer


----------



## Greg M (May 29, 2013)

Here are mine, so far at least.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 29, 2013)

Nice recumbents!
I have a Trek recumbent.


----------



## Rustafari (Jun 20, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> I guess the monowheel bike didn't come out in the 90s. Someone had the same idea a lot earlier.




That's cool! Love the steering wheel.


----------

